# ремонт



## Vlad Gurzhi (25 Фев 2012)

Добрый всем день!У меня акк-он Вельт-тр-стелла полный.Западают басы кое-где-мажорный и минорные аккорды.Отсоединил левый ремень, снял декоркрышку.левую часть отсоединил от меха.Какой дальнейший порядок разборки, подскажите-и каковы причины западания ?Спасибо.


----------



## ze_go (25 Фев 2012)

соединить с мехом, одеть декоркрышку, присоединить левый ремень и отнести тому, кто отремонтирует, т.к. причин может быть масса, на бумаге ни опишешь...


----------

